# Rohm Spiro Chuck Repair



## ddickey (Jul 20, 2017)

Anyone service these before? I'd like to rebuild an old I have specifically replacing the jaws.


----------



## ddickey (Jan 8, 2018)

Anyone?


----------



## EmilioG (Jan 8, 2018)

The Spiro design looks very similar to the Albrecht. You probably unthread the hood using aluminum or wood clamps.
Mikey has a very nice step by step on refurbishing Albrechts, the Spiro may follow the same procedure.


----------



## ddickey (Jan 8, 2018)

Yes I think it probably is. I got it apart albeit probably not in the correct order.
I took off the ring/collar first. Then I spun off the bearing cap. Unscrewed the piece that screws in to jaw lead screw. At this point I punched out the shank. Wouldn't mind getting a morse taper for this. 
Then off came the hood which was not easy, even with a strap wrench. Then the jaws. Cleaned it up and put it back together. The jaws are not in good shape. I got the burrs out and cleaned them lightly with a fine grit belt. I'll see if the run-out is any better. The hood was worn from the jaws too so that probably wont help.


----------



## EmilioG (Jan 9, 2018)

The Rohm Spiro does indeed have bearing balls and you can disassemble it just like an Albrecht.
Make yourself two collar clamps, aluminum is best, bore them to match the OD of the hood and body.
See Mikeys Machinist Blog article.
See:  https://www.roehm.biz/fileadmin/content/pdf/products/en/01_Drill_chucks_en_web.pdf

I don't know where you can get spare parts, so I would call or email Rohm.  Hope this helps.  Do a google search for more info on Rohm Spiro repair.


----------



## ddickey (Jan 9, 2018)

Thanks for the offer anyway Bob. It was very easy to take apart. The hood was the hardest part. I put it in a vise that  has aluminum jaws so didn't mar it up. I did clamp down pretty hard though. 
Thanks for the link Emilio. I emailed Rohm.


----------



## Bob Korves (Jan 9, 2018)

I did not find parts or factory instructions online.  I did find a guy near me on eBay who is selling them brand new for $59.99.  That seems a pretty good deal.  Let us know if you find parts available from Rohm, Duane.


----------



## mikey (Jan 9, 2018)

Bob Korves said:


> I did not find parts or factory instructions online.  I did find a guy near me on eBay who is selling them brand new for $59.99.  That seems a pretty good deal.  Let us know if you find parts available from Rohm, Duane.



Is that 60 bucks for a Spiro or a Supra, Bob? If the former, then that is a smoking deal.


----------



## Bob Korves (Jan 9, 2018)

mikey said:


> Is that 60 bucks for a Spiro or a Supra, Bob? If the former, then that is a smoking deal.


It is a Supra, my bad...  Looks the same!


----------



## ddickey (Jan 9, 2018)

Looks to me you can buy a Rohm Spiro, top of the line, for $150-$200 depending on taper. That's more than half an Albrecht.
Something seems odd there.


----------



## Bob Korves (Jan 9, 2018)

Mine is a 1-13 Spiro (1/2"), with a 3/4" straight shank, got it as a gift from H-M member bfd, a friend, a really GOOD friend!  It did need some cleanup (gunk), but is barely used if at all.


----------



## ddickey (Jan 9, 2018)

Mine is a 1-13. 1/32"-1/2" straight 3/4" shank. Not sure what kind of taper.
EDIT: J6 if my measurements are correct.


----------



## ddickey (Jan 9, 2018)

.006" TIR.


----------



## Bob Korves (Jan 9, 2018)

Oops.  Mine is also a 1-13.  Edited.  Mine has a JT33 taper, says so on the side of the chuck where the model number is.

.006" TIR is more than you would like.  Probably the jaws that you said are not in good shape.

Here:
http://rohm-products.com/navigationsseiten/contact/
is the contact information for Rohm.  Check with them and see if jaws (and other parts) are available.  Let us know!


----------



## ddickey (Jan 9, 2018)

Yes. Too much.
I contacted them yesterday and got an email from Deutschland asking what country I was in.
I'll let you know.
By the way is there any way to check runout on a chuck that has a MT for the T.S.?
And thanks about the taper tip. Mine says on the chuck also, JAC. KON. Nr 6.


----------



## Bob Korves (Jan 9, 2018)

With a lathe there are many things that can confuse the test results.  I think I would make a short accurate shaft with an accurately placed center hole, mount that in the chuck, and then mount the chuck between centers on the lathe, one center in the fabricated shaft, the other in the center at the end of the Morse taper.  Then you can run a dial test indicator over all the parts of the entire setup while turning the chuck by hand against the centers and see where the issues are.  The only new variable is the shaft in the chuck jaws, and it can be tested at the same time.
Edit:  I am going to try that idea myself.


----------



## EmilioG (Jan 9, 2018)

JAC. KON. Nr 6.  German for Jacobs taper, JT6.
Many of the new Rohm chucks are now made in China. Not sure about the Spiro. (newest)
Rohm doesn't seem to make repair parts easily sourced like albrecht, so,. it may be cheaper to buy a new Spiro chuck.?
Saw one on Ebay, used, with a $700 asking price! 
Rohm has a repair service listed on their website.  You can email or call them for more info on parts availabilty.


----------



## ddickey (Jan 9, 2018)

China? I didn't know that.
Thanks.


----------



## EmilioG (Jan 10, 2018)

Rohm, like so many other companies, are outsourcing to other countries.
The Spiro, which is one of their top line models, may still be made in Germany or some parts of it.
The vintage models were made in Germany. 
Rohm has a Service and repair manual but is no longer available. I couldn't find it.  If you email Rohm, they may send it to you.


----------



## ddickey (Jan 17, 2018)

Here's the response I got from ROhm if anyone is interested.
Duane,

Depending on exact model jaws may be available.

However, you have to be aware that jaws have to be re-grinded in assembly so original runout specification can be restored.

As this requires special equipment within our factory settings, your chuck will definitely have excessive runout with the new jaws installed.

It is certain that you will not be satisfied with such result, so here we extend 10% discount towards replacement of the chuck.



If you are interested to proceed either way, please provide chuck exact details as inscribed on the sleeve.

Thank you. We appreciate your business.



Best regards,


----------



## EmilioG (Jan 17, 2018)

Did Rhoem say if they're Spiro chucks are still made in Germany? And why are their jaws, chuck specific?
and what is their TIR spec with the Spiro? Just curious.


----------



## Bob Korves (Jan 17, 2018)

Emilio, I think it is that the jaws are designed to be finish ground in place, which is a good way to get a good fit -- in a factory repair shop with all the correct fixtures.  It does not help hobby machinists working on their own chucks much, but we are not the bread and butter of their business, either.  Sounds like it is send it in for repair, throw it away, or buy the jaws and see what you can do with them.  Certainly not ideal from our viewpoint, but it is what it is, and may influence my future chuck buying decisions.

Edit: and a 10% spiff for a replacement chuck doesn't give me warm fuzzies, either...


----------



## mikey (Jan 18, 2018)

Bob Korves said:


> ... it is what it is, and may influence my future chuck buying decisions.
> 
> Edit: and a 10% spiff for a replacement chuck doesn't give me warm fuzzies, either...



Interesting that you can replace Albrecht jaws without compromising accuracy but not a Rohm set of jaws. Have to say, though, that I'm pretty pleased with my Rohm chucks. Hope I never destroy the jaws!


----------



## Bob Korves (Jan 18, 2018)

I haven't even taken my 5/8" Spiro chuck apart for cleaning, or checked the runout yet.  Uh-oh.  It looks and feels good, but a look see, clean up, and a test will tell the real story.


----------



## EmilioG (Jan 18, 2018)

mikey said:


> Interesting that you can replace Albrecht jaws without compromising accuracy but not a Rohm set of jaws. Have to say, though, that I'm pretty pleased with my Rohm chucks. Hope I never destroy the jaws!



I had the same thought.  It sounds like a cost saving move by Roehm to grind the chucks in place, rather than grind each part to tight tolerances.
If you have an older, vintage Roehm chuck, there could be a big difference in quality from the new models., like Jacobs.?  I would keep a good Albrecht just in case they ever decide to outsource.


----------



## COMachinist (Jan 22, 2018)

Any one have price for used Rohiti Spiro chucks? 13 mm size.
CH


----------



## EmilioG (Jan 22, 2018)

Just saw one on Ebay. The seller wants $700!!!!!!! (two brand new Albrechts).


----------



## ddickey (Jan 23, 2018)

There's one on there for used for $1,029 OBO.
I think I paid $35 for mine. 
By the way, I talked to Llambrich USA today and they confirmed every one of their products is made in Spain.
I know it's not Germany but...


----------

